# Ipod 7G & Itunes



## Justone07 (31 Août 2015)

Bonjour a tous !

depuis un an j'utilise un IPod Nano 7g, il fonctionne parfaitement et j'en suis super content. 
Seulement depuis quelques jours, je pense suite a une mise a jour Windows, ITunes ne reconnaît plus mon iPod. 
Il m'affiche "IPod détecté mais pas correctement identifié"

j'ai désinstaller / Réinstaller ITunes comme décris sur le site Apple plusieurs fois sans succès.

J'ai remarqué que le pilote "Apple mobile device support" est manquant et ne s'installe pas avec iTunes. Je pense que le problème vient de là. Que faire ? car sa devient très embêtant. De plus, j'ai dans l'optique d'acheter un iPhone 6 mais j'ai peur qu'il me fasse la même chose...

Bonne journée et merci d'avance !


----------



## Lauange (31 Août 2015)

salut, il faut que tu supprime le pilote et non itunes.


----------



## Justone07 (31 Août 2015)

merci de ta reponse,

Quand je supprime iTunes c'est avec tous ses composants. Et quand je réinstalle tout s'installe sauf Apple mobile device. 
J'ai extrait ITunesSetup avec winrar, j'ai extrait appleMobileDeviceSupport6464.msi, l'installation se lance mais erreur... 

comment je supprime le pilote ? car je ne le trouve nul par. Ni dans les programmes, ni dans gestionnaire de périphérique. Merci


----------



## Lauange (31 Août 2015)

non, cela ne supprime pas le pilote.


----------



## Justone07 (31 Août 2015)

Je ne sais pas comment le supprimer alors ... tu peux m'indiquer où aller ?


----------



## Lauange (31 Août 2015)

regarde ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204095


----------



## Justone07 (31 Août 2015)

Je vois du coup que le pilote n'est pas installé, il n'apparait pas dans contrôleur de bus USB, je ne peux pas redémarrer le service car il n'apparait pas dans les services locaux. Du coup il me propose de réinstallé iTunes, ce que j'ai déjà fait une dizaine de fois sans succès ... je perd espoir.
ce fichu Apple mobile device support je ne le trouve nul part dans tout ce qu'ils proposent.

ITunes est bien a sa dernière version , Windows aussi ...


----------



## daffyb (31 Août 2015)

je suppose que tu as fait ça :
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203188


----------



## Justone07 (31 Août 2015)

oui j'ai essayé mais Apple mobile device n'apparait pas dans les servies locaux. je ne peux donc pas le redémarrer.
Vraiment il n'apparait nul part pourtant iTunes fonctionne parfaitement, l'installation se passe bien (aucun message d'erreur).
J'ai suivi TOUT les tuto du site Apple. Mais je tombe toujours sur un os et ils me propose de réinstallé iTunes. 

Depuis cette fichu mise a jour Windows 10 (la mise a niveau officiel, je précise) et bien Apple mobile device a disparu.


----------



## daffyb (31 Août 2015)

as tu passé un nettoyeur de base de registre comme ccleaner ?


----------



## Justone07 (31 Août 2015)

oui effectivement j'ai passer un coup de Ccleaner. je nettoye a peu près une fois tous les 2 mois.


----------



## Justone07 (1 Septembre 2015)

et donc a cause de Ccleaner je ne pourrai pas réinstaller le pilote ? Et si j'achète l'IPhone j'aurai le même problème ?


----------

